# Bow hunting this spring?



## ARNash (Jan 24, 2008)

I wanted to try something new this spring so im going to use my bow to try and take a gobbler. I have a pop up blind and the pretty boy decoy.(ive been turkey hunting w/ gun for a few years) So i have all the calls and know what im doing but i was just wondering if anyone had any advice about bow hunting for turkeys? thanks.


----------



## yote_sniper (Mar 27, 2008)

well i jus started bow hunting turkey last year ..i have a trekker 200 pop up blind and jus a regular hen decoy.. and its a challenge..last year i took a goobler with my bow but it was from a tree stand..so my states seasonn starts in 12 day s so imma try to pop up blind and bow..but where are u from..


----------



## ARNash (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah i knew it was going to be a big challenge but i think itll be fun. I have the Trekker 200 pop up blind too, jus got it last year. Im from Upstate NY, lower Adirondacks and the season doesnt start until may 1st, but i cant wait. Ive been shooting my bow every night after work.


----------

